# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Collections Specialist - The Henry Ford, Dearborn, MI

## daniellew

*Collections Specialist (Part Time)*
The Collections Specialist will be responsible for the movement, location tracking, documentation, assembly, care and packing of collection artifacts. This position will focus on the disposal of deaccessioned collections, and on preparation of collections in offsite storage locations for an anticipated move. Participates in assigned activities that identify, locate, move, pack re-house and track the locations of artifacts. Documents all activities via e-mail and/or the museums collections management system. Under the direction of the supervisor coordinates work with the Historical Resources and others to ensure timely completion of assigned tasks. The specialist will work as a member of/or in cooperation with a variety of teams to accomplish the institutions mission and goals.

For additional information and application instructions, please visit our website.
https://www.thehenryford.org/about/e...kViewPosting=1

----------

